# Total Donations



## Senator (Mar 4, 2009)

Did we ever get a total of the donations received when the site went down last,
Would be a courtesy to those that donated to let the general membership know.
Oh, and how it was spent would be a bonus


----------



## T3RBO (Dec 9, 2003)

There has been various threads running on the subject...



Jae said:


> All,
> 
> You raised over 750 UKP! This covered the cost of the Data Recovery (630 UKP) and also went toward a Dell PowerEdge 1750 Rack Server, which is now acting as the offsite backup of the TT Forum, here in Munich.
> 
> ...


----------



## Senator (Mar 4, 2009)

Thanks....I somehow missed that.


----------



## lij48 (Apr 29, 2008)

So did I............


----------

